# crayfish questions



## verulin (Sep 14, 2010)

How long can they survive without food?
How much should they be fed at a time?
also, can they thrive at temps above 80F?

I don't have a crayfish. Just researching about them to see if they are a suitable pet for me


----------



## shanedillon (Sep 3, 2010)

I was from mass. and when i was young i would catch them and sell them to pet shops! My experience is they are scavengers and if you have fish they will eat the fish food as it hits the bottom and the fish also if they can catch them and they will. they have no problem with temp. the pond i caught them in was tiny and got real warm in summer and iced over in winter. that little pond had hundreds of them and little minnows and turtles. *w2


----------



## theemon (Nov 18, 2008)

please dont do these but,
without food, a month
feed them a pinch of any kind of food
yes they can live in temps above 80.

but please feed them atleast a few times a week dude. dont starve them


----------

